
Concurrency Behavior: MongoDB vs. Couchbase - skjhn
http://blog.couchbase.com/2016/july/testing-mongodb-and-couchbase-concurrent-query
======
skjhn
MongoDB returns inconsistent query results. Couchbase avoids this problem with
skip lists and snapshots.

